# Photographing Your School at Night



## AngelosPhotography (Jun 20, 2013)

A few months ago, I pondered upon the question, "Did anybody ever took photos of JCHS (James Campbell High School) at night?" And so I researched and researched countless times, asked the teachers, staff and students about my question. It turns out that nobody ever done such task. This encouraged me to build up some bravery and head out into the darkness of my high school. Grabbing a tripod, my lightweight gear, and an iPad for certain reasons, I managed to capture almost all the buildings of my high school. 


Now, I want to see you do it (if you still live nearby your school campus). This is a great assignment, in my own opinion, for you photographers who love to photograph buildings! If you're in college, then good! Because you have more buildings to photograph. If you're in an University - Oh boy, you're going to be photographing a lot. The task is simple, but sometimes time consuming: 

*
The Assignment Details*
----
*Time:* Must be during the dark hours (no sunlight anywhere) and before 12am midnight. 
*
What to Photograph:* Every architectural building in your school/college/university campus. Mainly focus on the buildings; don't worry if a certain building is surrounded with a background that you feel 'bad' about. 
*
Gear: *No limitations! Use whatever gear you need to capture your photos.
*
Photoshop: *You may *only* use photoshop to edit contrast, darkness, highlights, shadows, hue, saturation, and white balance. 

*Due Date:* None! Feel free to share your photos anytime (as long as this thread remains). 


A photo of Saber Hall from James Campbell High School. The building was built last year (2012). Photographed with a Nikon 
D3100 w/ Nikkor fisheye 10.5mm f/2.8G.


----------



## AXIS (Jun 21, 2013)

This would have been a great idea when I was at Georgia Tech. They have tons of cool buildings both old and new.


----------



## Mikej15 (Aug 12, 2013)

It's a horror theme


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 13, 2013)

I dont go to highschool anymore. But here is a picture of part of the college I went to. WEll one of them. This is the University of Houston - Downtown. Its the Post mpodern looking building in the foreground. 




color fog by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## Kup (Oct 15, 2013)

Here's some of my college from a few years ago- Nikon D40 w/ 35mm f/1.8G


----------



## Imran520 (Nov 2, 2013)

It is a very beautiful photography. It is also on night, So its shining is nice. keep it continue...


----------



## George Griffeth (Mar 20, 2016)

Schools at night always had a distinct vibe for me. It'd have a photo with a janitor cleaning a hallway floor or something taken from down the hall. When I was in elementary school it always felt like the janitors knew the secrets to the building because they could go in any room and worked there at night when no one else was there lol.


----------

